# Betta hideout/cave recommendations



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

Just wondering what you guys are using in your tanks? Or what would you recommend?


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

I want to borrow other people's ideas too 

I have some zoo med floating logs, and their sinking betta logs too. I like the zoo med logs because they look realistic and are smooth on the inside and outside so they don't tear fins. Though if you want a cheap floating tube for bettas to chill in, craft mesh works pretty well. I zip tied some mesh into a tube and let it float in my girl Serenity's tank, and she likes it a lot. Though if it's for a longer finned betta it might be better to glue it or something, since zip ties aren't the smoothest fasteners. I also glued some moss onto this mesh log which is growing pretty nice and makes it slightly less ugly

I also buried the ends of a strip of craft mesh to make a u shaped cave which actually makes a pretty good cave substitute. It looks kinda unnatural but it's a fairly popular hangout.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

There are those that have used the DIY coconut cave.
Those that use the terracotta pot
And those that use the leaf litter over the terracotta pot


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I had good luck with the floating log
I had good luck with just a ton of plants and tall plants for hiding 

I had no luck with a coffee cup or with a terracotta pot (with sponge plugging the hole so he couldn't get stuck)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Drift wood that has a tunnel of some kind. I love natural looking stuff. the decor I get tend to be too sharp or the paint comes off of them after a month in the tanks. Drift wood also helps to keep the ph down naturally and will create tannins int he water that bettas love! I also like to tie a few Anubias onto the wood for more cover and hiding spots.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a few zoomed sinking betta logs, also found a huge log at walmart with plants attached that works great for a bigger tank of larger betta! My betta fish seem to like the logs a lot !


----------



## PenelopeVonBlak (May 13, 2018)

I was at Walmart and found something called a moon rock and it has a few holes it's pretty roomy for a gallon tank, and it glows in the dark and I think it was only a little around $4, and my betta just loves it I never saw him so happy.


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

I prefer driftwood and live plants but think that anything that do not harm and make you and your fish happy would be great.


----------



## Dalloway (Apr 13, 2014)

I like to use pvc T pieces in my tanks. If you saw off the bottom part of the T shape off of the pvc and drill a hole on the side you can insert an airline suction cup and suction it to the glass. I have black backgrounds and once I spray paint the pvc black you can't even tell it's there depending on where I place it. I like to give them different heights of hides in the tank to choose from but I started doing this after my last betta hit old age and started having issues swimming; it's particularly helpful for old and sick as a prop near the water surface and as a protective sight barrier to keep them feeling safe and secure. The one shown here I actually used the suction cup off an old sponge filter for since it was black and blended in nicely. If you sand the pvc very roughly you can get clinging plants like anubias, java ferns, or moss to attach to the pvc too if you wanted to use it as a decorative piece as well.

Edit-
Note: I like to saw off the extra bit because it looks less clunky and unseemly, it's not necessary at all though.


----------

